# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Лого...

## taggart

Время было утром, делать было нечего.

Покреативил немного :). Если понравится - наздоровье. Если нет - так и ладно.. ХУДОжник из меня тот ещё, я этого не отрицаю.
Но уж очень надоел стандартный "логотип" phpBB :).

*Пример:* _(в натуральную величину, на 1280х800)_




*Исходник:* http://omerta.cc/files/su/logo_phpBB.gif

Regards.

----------


## blooddrakon

Определенно нравитться !!!! А то phpbb как-то совсем не в тему смотриться, а это красиво и со вкусом !!!!!!! Пусть будет новым логотипом, мой голос за !!!!

----------


## Raz1el

клево! я за!

----------


## grey

> Время было утром, делать было нечего.
> 
> Покреативил немного . Если понравится - наздоровье. Если нет - так и ладно.. ХУДОжник из меня тот ещё, я этого не отрицаю.
> Но уж очень надоел стандартный "логотип" phpBB .
> 
> *Пример:* _(в натуральную величину, на 1280х800)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 сделай надпись "Suicide Forum Com" у будет руль!

----------


## taggart

> сделай надпись "Suicide Forum Com" у будет руль!


 Вместо su.int.ru или "в коплекте"?)

Напиши плиз в точности какую надпись хотелось бы видеть, со знаками припинания и соблюдением регистра)

----------


## taggart

Но я не уверен, что это то, что ты имел ввиду. Так что, если что - "обрисуй на пальцах" пожалуйста.

----------


## stre10k

мелковато немного имхо

----------


## taggart

либо




В общем жду конструктивных замечаний по компановке от Грея.

----------


## taggart

> имхо от -forum.com лучше оставить только forum


 В принципе согласен. Исправим.. если по сути всё устроит.

з.ы. forum.com ты имеешь ввиду? или? меня лично именно тире смущает.

----------


## Blackwinged

Готично... Я бы хотел видеть этот форум в темных, мрачных тонах, ну и лого под стать, но вряд ли тут большинство сойдется со мной во вкусах... Вообщем, я за.

----------


## taggart

> Готично... Я бы хотел видеть этот форум в темных, мрачных тонах, ну и лого под стать, но вряд ли тут большинство сойдется со мной во вкусах... Вообщем, я за.


 Ну твое желание легко исполнить установкой дополнительной, темной, "темы". И волки сыты, и овцы... Действительно я не приму "красоту" в ущерб читабельности.. Но ведь на вкус и цвет только фломастеры ;_)

----------


## Blackwinged

*taggart*
Существуют довольно читабельные (на мой взгляд) темы. Вот, можно сказать, мой идеал: http://www.doom-sludge.com/forum/. Просто и со вкусом.

----------


## Raz1el

> Готично... Я бы хотел видеть этот форум в темных, мрачных тонах, ну и лого под стать, но вряд ли тут большинство сойдется со мной во вкусах... Вообщем, я за.


 Поддерживаю, Даеш мрачные тона!

----------


## taggart

> *taggart*
> Существуют довольно читабельные (на мой взгляд) темы. Вот, можно сказать, мой идеал: http://www.doom-sludge.com/forum/. Просто и со вкусом.


 Да, согласен, неплохо. Но я то к тому сказал, что это не тот случай когда стоит "голосованием" выбирать тему форума). Поставить 2-3 - и каждый себе по вкусу выберет.

----------


## Blackwinged

Вот. Уговаривайте теперь админа загрузить вам темы... :)

----------


## blooddrakon

> *taggart*
> Существуют довольно читабельные (на мой взгляд) темы. Вот, можно сказать, мой идеал: http://www.doom-sludge.com/forum/. Просто и со вкусом.


 А что, я не против, по моему это будет ближе к тематике форума, к тому-же меня такие тона приводят в чувство умиротворения.... создавайте голосование, и я обязательно проголосую если будет подобная тема.

----------


## Blackwinged

> нееее нинада темные темы
> на них нихрена ничего не видно


 Все на них отлично видно, к ним только нужно привыкнуть.

Что касается темы, которая висит на doom-sludge. О ней вы можете не мечтать, т.к. это "фирменная" тема Берк'а, админа того сайта. Но можно найти или сделать что-либо подобное.

----------


## taggart

Сделать это конечно гиморой.. Того не стоит. А найти что-то подходящее очень даже.

http://www.phpbb.com/styles/db/
http://phpbbhacks.com/templates.php

Посёрфите, кому это интересно...

Единственно, это надо все моды в каждый шаблон вносить.. Но учитывая, что на глаз, никаких особых наворотов кроме измененного header'a не видно - не думаю что это заняло бы много времяни.

----------


## taggart

RC1.

White:



Black:

----------


## taggart



----------


## grey

берём?

----------


## Raz1el

однозначно!

З.Ы кстати мне кажется неплохая тема тут стоит...там сайт правда Юкозовский... http://icewindcold.ucoz.ru/forum/

----------


## Аска

> берём?


 По-любому берем! по-моему, очень красиво. Не вычурно. Даже стильно.

----------


## stre10k

только где еще в этой теме вы нашли красную гамму? )) а так вобще очень даже стильно, мне нра... только гаммы не совпадают

----------


## Аска

Ага, все согласились и - тишина.

----------


## Raz1el

ой да... это ваще самая ужасная проблема! вот постоянно у меня так выходит, говорю чет знакомым ли друзьям типа "надо вот это вот замутить" или там "кароче пошли типа по пиву треснем" все сразу "да да , конечно, не вопрос"  на следущий день у всех появляются дела какие то и никто никуда не идет и нихрена не делает...   :?
Распрастранненное видать явление

----------


## Аска

Вот-вот. Grey, народ требует зрелищ!  :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

ну вот с лого определились, мне понравился от Вт Май 29, 2007 1:07 am
как на счет цвета фона и шрифта на форуме? например добавить вот это


```
<body bgcolor=#800000>
<font face="Comic Sans MS" size="2" color="FAF0E6">кто ЗА?</font>
```

 а?

----------


## grey

и никто в личку не догадался написать. только сейчас ответ заметил. лого заменил

----------


## Аска

Респект! Создателю и водрузителю. Молодцы! теперь я знаю, что печатать на флаге, который, если получится повезу с собой в Ярик...   :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

а что насчет фона? серость както надоела.

----------


## grey

> а что насчет фона? серость както надоела.


 если большинство будет за то сделаю

----------


## Аска

Я за. Grey, ну, ты прямо взялся за форум)

----------


## Wolf

кроваво - красного  :Smile:  ну или более приятног о цвета

----------


## Аска

А чем неприятен кроваво-красный? По-моему, клевый цвет)

----------


## Wolf

кроваво-красный/
мне он кажется сильно ярким

----------


## Аска

> кроваво-красный/
> мне он кажется сильно ярким


 ну, это смотря как его использовать... Я не знаток, потому углубляться не буду, но если что: я или за кроваво-красный (назовем его вишневым), или за любой другой кроме зеленого)) Никаких зеленых.

----------


## taggart

Я рад. ;-).

----------


## fucka rolla

> Респект! Создателю и водрузителю. Молодцы! теперь я знаю, что печатать на флаге, который, если получится повезу с собой в Ярик...  :)


 а я в ярик пластиковую кошку повезу.....для умерчвления...готам на зависть =)
по моему фон нармальный у нас ща...
ну коли все за перемены.... тогда кроваво-красный-не плохо.

----------


## Аска

Люди, как вы относитесь к кроваво-красному фону?
Факка Ролла, а зачем нам с готами тягаться? )) Может, кто-нибудь подгонит нам пластикого эмо для умерщвления - вот это бы шоу было)))

----------


## Wolf

я вапще за готичный стиль  :Wink:

----------


## Аска

А можно мы будем кроваво-красными готами?)) Новый вид)
Wolf, ты будешь завидовать, если мы убьем пластиковую кошку в Ярике? Это я тебя, как сторонника готики спрашиваю))

----------


## Wolf

> ты будешь завидовать, если мы убьем пластиковую кошку в Ярике?


 ну яж не блекер  :Smile:  вы тока по кладбищам неходите без меня  :Smile: )))))))  эх, жаль всетаки меня там небудет.

----------


## Аска

Лично я по кладбищам ни с тобой, ни без тебя ходить не буду. Принципиальная позиция)
Да и Ярик под вопросом...(

----------


## fucka rolla

ойойой...наоффтопили та! видать разговор пошел....=)
ой получите вы по розовой от БЛЭКА....=)

----------


## fucka rolla

кстати, лого та у нас хороший, и фон по-моему не нада менять....ну если менять тока не на темный.....как на педжес оф пейн.....
синего бы нам побольше....
но чесно лого вот сдесь мне больше нравится http://suicideisfatal.jino-net.ru/forum/index.php 
но опять же, наш интересней, чем на пейджес оф пейн.

----------


## Rajtaro

> но чесно лого вот сдесь мне больше нравится http://suicideisfatal.jino-net.ru/forum/index.php


 Не, это мрачно. А вообще у нас и так все норм

----------


## taggart

Подумалось тут.... меня уж нет, а лого всё висит..и то не плохо ;-D ))).

----------

